# Article: Internet search rivals unite



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

From the article:

"SAN FRANCISCO (AFP) - Internet search rivals Google, Yahoo and Microsoft formed an unusual alliance to support a shared standard regarding how websites are pinpointed for their indexes."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20061116/tc_afp/afplifestyleusinternet

Sooner or later, everyone marches to the beat of Google's drum.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

more techy information is at: http://www.sitemaps.org/


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

"Google launched its first Sitemaps protocol in June of 2005"

it seams like such a long time ago. But yet it has only been less than 1 1/2 years.

mind you, i thought the index page was the sitemap, but what do i know.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice! Now I don't have to run separate scripts for my site.


----------

